# Finally!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Puppy is finally here, he is adorable! He did get sick on the plane, so still is a little messy. Here are a few pics... And he ate and drank, real well when we got home.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh he is just the most precious baby!!! :tender: I'm so glad he is FINALLY home nice and safe!!! YAY!!! What a good little boy, already eating and drinking. How are Laurel, Hardy, and Violet acting? Or have you not introduced them yet? I'm so excited for you!!!! You must be so in love with the little guy already!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Bless his heart....he's had a big day! He is so gorgeous!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:cheer: :celebrate - firewor :celebrate - firewor :cheer:
Oh YEAHHHHHHH!!!!! I'm so happy he is home where he belongs. How are the other babies taking to their new brother, and he to them? You must be beside yourself with joy!:cloud9:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats he is so cute!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, he's so cute and iddle biddle widdle!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Awwwww...what a precious little guy, so cute!

I bet he's going to sleep well in a little while, he's had a buzy day!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Ohhhhh......what a sweetie!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He is in the xpen, and every time he barks, my three move away. I they are afraid of him!! Ha ha.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh he is just heavenly:wub:. What a wittle bitty baby doll:wub:. Well worth the wait. Anxious to see how the others accept him.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwh, what a sweeeeet little babyface. enjoy every minute of beeing together.
such sweet pictures...awhhhhh


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

YAY!!! He's finally home!!! .....wow what a wait!!! :w00t::blink:

Wow, is he a little doll baby or what?!!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Be still my throbbing heart! He is one sweet puppy face! Oh my, such joy! Poor little guy---sick on his first flight---must be a bit stressed. Let us know how the night goes Deborah! I love him already, and I know you love him more! Welcome home baby cakes! What are you calling him tonight?


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Yay!! He is so adorable!!*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

YEESSSSS! FINALLY!!!! :chili:
Gosh he is just as darling as can be!!! How I wish I could just reach in the screen and pick him up and cuddle him!!:wub:

ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY !!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

HE IS PRECIOUS!!! I just love him Deborah!!! I'm so glad he's finally home!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

oh man.... cuteness overload!!!! congrats!!! have you decided on a name for him yet???


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

What a love bug!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Yay :chili:. I'm so happy you finally got him.:clap::yahoo::walklikeanegyptian::Happy_Dance::walklikeanegyptian::Happy_Dance: He is adorable :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome home little man!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh what a cute little boy. Congratulations


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's sooo adorable, congrats!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my what a cutie. So happy he finally arrived. I am so happy for you and I know you must be thrilled with him. He really is adorable!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: So happy that he is finally home safe and sound! Congratulations!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wahoooooooooo!!! He is absolutely ADORABLE!!! So glad he is finally home . I hope he continues to settle in with your whole crew  :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He is doing fantastic!!! He ate , drank plenty of water, peed and pooped on the pee pad, every time. He has been playing, and loves to run and loves his squeaky toy. I had to give him a bath, he had gotten sick on the plane. He never moved, allowed me to bath him and Blow dry his hair.Laurel, Violet and Hardy don't know what to make of him. They smell him and kind of back away, however their tails are wagging! The puppy is not a bit intimidated by them. He walks up to them tail wagging smelling them! They are taking to him much easier than Laurel and Violet to Hardy. He is finally sleeping now.. He has had a big day!!!!.......... I think I'll keep him!!!


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Awww yay precious baby! Congratulations!!!! How cute! 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

DARN - *you think you'll keep him*.:angry: I was kind of hoping he wouldn't be THAT cute and THAT good and THAT sweet and you'd ship him off to moi!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Deb - you have yourself a little doll baby but it does sound like he might be fancying himself as alpha dog around your pack. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: This should be interesting. Enjoy him and get some rest. It was a big day for both of you. :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad to hear all is going well with him. I am sure he will rest up and be ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OH YAYYY!! I was on the road all day and finally got home...first thing I did was get on SM and look for pics of little no-name! I'm soooo glad he finally made it and he sure was well worth the wait...he is adorable!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworI think we should declare today a World-Wide holiday. I am so happy for you, Deborah. He is precious beyond words.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooray!! Deb he is SO cute and I know you're loving having him home! I hope he let's you sleep tonight! Keep the pix coming!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats Deb, he is just so cute!!!! Poor little guy, had a long day. He got his wings!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So when is that adorable little guy going to have a name?????


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworI think we should declare today a World-Wide holiday. I am so happy for you, Deborah. He is precious beyond words.


Sylvia, I don't know where you come up with stuff! LOL He is very precious, and very confident!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> So when is that adorable little guy going to have a name?????


Don't know yet?????


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the family! I love that gorgeous boy!! I love I Lovitt!! He is darling...glad you have him..:chili::chili::wub:


----------



## MarcieK (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG!!! So So cute:aktion033::wub:
Who is the breeder? 
I want one too :smcry:
Congratulation to the new mommy. :heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that he's finally in his forever home -- safe and sound. 

Isn't he just precious!!!! Well worth the wait and the anticipation. How are the other fluffs taking to him? Have you introduced them yet?

Can't wait for more pics and to find out what his name will be.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm so glad that he's finally in his forever home -- safe and sound.
> 
> Isn't he just precious!!!! Well worth the wait and the anticipation. How are the other fluffs taking to him? Have you introduced them yet?
> 
> Can't wait for more pics and to find out what his name will be.


The introduction has gone very well. My three are curious, but cautious. Smelling him and tails wagging, but then back away from him when he moves towards them. He is very friendly, but calm. He makes the first moves towards the three, tail wagging and sniffing. He is not intimidated by them at all. I do believe that Laurel is a little put out by him, she is kind of off to herself, even when he is in the x pen. I'm confident that all will be OK just going slowly. He is a love, so cuddly and sweet.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Deborah,

Did you give the little baby a bath in a salad bowl? He is such a little fluff:HistericalSmiley:

So where in your bed is he going to be sleeping? On your left, on your right, on the top of your head or by your feet? 

Soon the 4 fluffs will own your bed and you will have to sleep elsewhere:HistericalSmiley:

Finally he is in your arms and happy:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:



*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah...so happy he is finally home with you and his new siblings. He is absolutely adorable. Can't wait to see more pics of your beautiful baby. :chili::chili:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats.he is so adorable.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhh, so cute! :wub:It sounds like he's recovered nicely from his flight even though he did get sick. From your description he sounds like confident and cuddly. Perfect! Hope you have a good first sleep with him. :thumbsup:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

What a cute, sweet little boy! And he's joined a wonderful family!! Can't wait for more pics!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations!! You have been waiting a long time for this little cutie pie to come and finally he is home!!! I am so happy for you :chili::chili: :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Finally - and he was worth the wait! Our family has grown and the new baby is irresistibly precious! Congratulation mom!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! He is just darling :wub: :wub: you must be on cloud 9. :tender:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

AWWWWWW!!

Congrats on the new puppy 

he is so cute!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> He is doing fantastic!!! He ate , drank plenty of water, peed and pooped on the pee pad, every time. He has been playing, and loves to run and loves his squeaky toy. I had to give him a bath, he had gotten sick on the plane. He never moved, allowed me to bath him and Blow dry his hair.Laurel, Violet and Hardy don't know what to make of him. They smell him and kind of back away, however their tails are wagging! The puppy is not a bit intimidated by them. He walks up to them tail wagging smelling them! They are taking to him much easier than Laurel and Violet to Hardy. He is finally sleeping now.. He has had a big day!!!!.......... I think I'll keep him!!!


 
Oh be still my heart, oh my that lovely darling boy is HOME :chili::chili: Deborah, I could noooooot be more happier for you, the darling one, and your whole family :wub:. ENJOY!!!!! He is soooooooooooooooo cute, and I just knew, when the darling one came home, he would be like "Hi, everyone, I'm here and happy so happy to be here and I know, and it sounds like it for sure, your precious three, will be falling in love with him, they already are, so cute. 

Oh good boy, right on the wee-wee pads, :thumbsup:, I'm not suprized my dear Deborah. 

And I am smiling and cracking up, because it is just so magical to watch it all fall into place. Enjoy every moment, Deborah, you deserve it !!!!!

Now, don't forget to give his adorable face for me kisses , and kisses to all your precious babies. 

Deborah, I honestly could not possibly be more happier for you. Enjoy all the giiggles . There will be many.

Oh the grooming, it truly is a breeze. Ana does the same thing. 

I love you Deborah, Welcome home precious one, and great job to his big brother and sisters.

Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I went back this AM and looked at his photos again! That last one is saying: "should I take a bath in this or do you expect me to drink this?" Such a face!
I really would like to spend a week w/your breeder to see how she works w/these little tykes to make them all so easy, happy & content! She is gifted!
So how did the first night go? I bet he slept all night and got up wagging his little tail this morning! Hope you are waggin' yours too! What does Den think?


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Soooooo cuteeeeee and such a good boy!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats ! What all the suspense you kept us all in for his arrival you owe us many photos and videos 

What a sweety !!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I went back this AM and looked at his photos again! That last one is saying: "should I take a bath in this or do you expect me to drink this?" Such a face!
> I really would like to spend a week w/your breeder to see how she works w/these little tykes to make them all so easy, happy & content! She is gifted!
> So how did the first night go? I bet he slept all night and got up wagging his little tail this morning! Hope you are waggin' yours too! What does Den think?


He did sleep all through the night, not a peep! Went on the pee pad, first thing, ate, and drank plenty, played and his tail has not stopped wagging!!! I agree that Fran is a gifted breeder. He acts like he has always been here. He is a happy liittle boy that is so confident , that's what amazes me, no shaking or crying, just pure happiness!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so happy he had a great night. It is so nice when they arrive happy, confident, eat well. More pictures please.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Couple of morning pics. Need a little grooming.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations, I am so glad Baby made it home safely. Now the fun begins.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I just love the little guy in his pen!! :tender: Are you going to bring him to the Puppy Party???


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats, Deborah!! He has such a sweet face and sounds amazingly well-adjusted. Sounds like it's going great--I'm so glad


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> I just love the little guy in his pen!! :tender: Are you going to bring him to the Puppy Party???


No, he gets more shots on the 30th, I still think too young yet. My daughter will be puppy sitting Violet, Hardy and Dewey(that's his name) . I want this to be Laurel's day!!! Girl's day out!!!I have to leave Violet with Hardy or he'll be too lonely. I'd go crazy with all of them, Laurel and Hardy together are wild!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dewey -- what a cute name -- very original. And I love waking up to seeing more pictures of this cutie. What a good puppy. Fran is so great with socialization.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Dewey -- what a cute name -- very original. And I love waking up to seeing more pictures of this cutie. What a good puppy. Fran is so great with socialization.


Dewey was my late grandfather's name. When I was little, I'd always giggle when my grandma said his name. I thought it was the funniest name!! I kind of still do! He was a dog liver also, so puppy is now Dewey!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> No, he gets more shots on the 30th, I still think too young yet. My daughter will be puppy sitting Violet, Hardy and Dewey(that's his name) . I want this to be Laurel's day!!! Girl's day out!!!I have to leave Violet with Hardy or he'll be too lonely. I'd go crazy with all of them, Laurel and Hardy together are wild!!!


That's right!! I don't why I thought he would be ready to go to the puppy party! :innocent: Duh! Dewey! That is a cute name!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think OVER-Dewey might be more to the point with his late arrival but I love Dewey. I've always been a Dewey Decimal fan in the library myself with my love of research. Geez, does anyone pay attention to that stuff anymore with computers?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I think OVER-Dewey might be more to the point with his late arrival but I love Dewey. I've always been a Dewey Decimal fan in the library myself with my love of research. Geez, does anyone pay attention to that stuff anymore with computers?


Ha ha! That's exactly what my son called him... Dewey Decimal!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations. He is adorable. Best of luck to you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Awww, i'm glad to see that baby Dewey finally made it and now has a name. He is beyond adorable and i love his name, what a little doll baby. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:chili::chili:I love Dewey....the name and the pup!:chili::chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

DEWEY!!! YAY!!! That was a name on our list because of a character on Justified. Great name Deb!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

D...............Delicious Dewey:smootch:

E...............Everyone wants to hold him:good post - perfect

W..............White cute fluff:Cute Malt:

E...............Exquisite:heart:

Y...............Yes! a keeper:thmbup:






*


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats!!! Dewey is sooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deborah, he is simply adorable! What a cutie pie! I look forward to seeing more pictures of your new fluff baby boy!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awww - I am a little late with my congratulations but he is just adorable!!!! Puppy loveeeee.


----------

